# Looking for website so I can create some train tickets



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

I am hoping to find a website that will allow me to enter my particular railroad and destinations on a printable train ticket and download for free. This is just for kids and family, but would be nice to have picture of a steam locomotive preferably of the early 20th century type.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

That will make a nice touch for visitors. If you do find please post here.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

What does a train ticket look like? I do web apps for a living and have some spare server space, it might be an interesting project.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is what I found, do hope there is better somewhere. search
Keep trying


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I thought these looked interesting:










And the Disney ones:


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

This style from NYC is pretty neat too, and you get to whip out the hole punch!










For ease of printing physical copies: Something like that could even be designed without a vector or raster design program, simply in Word with tables and inserted text/logo or train image. After that you'd just need to run a series with a different serial number. The rest of the ticket info is indicated with a manual punch out.


Fun idea, interested to see what you go with for the final result.

-Mike


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

Here is what RR tickets looked like in the 1920s which is the era I model:








1920 Year Collectible Railroad Passes & Tickets for sale | eBay


Get the best deals on 1920 Year Collectible Railroad Passes & Tickets when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.



www.ebay.com


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

As you said, the hole punch is essential and especially the right hole punch.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There are blank stock options for printing. I've used business card stock from Avery to create tickets for parties, and you can get rolls of tickets for events that I bet could be printed.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I went to help a guy trouble shoot and fix some track continuity problems, and this is what was hanging on his wall. South Jersey RR's. His father in law was a tower switchman, and the writing on the back of the pic said 1933.


----------

